# Ultimate clicker training challenge



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

How would I teach my male to lift his leg when he pees? Is this even possible??? I've seen the amazing things you can do with a clicker if you know how to use one, and those amazing YouTube videos like the dog who is taught to roll up a carpet (not a particularly useful skill). So here's a brain puzzler for you clicker trainers.

Getting a bit tired of wiping pee off him all the time...:help:

My parents think my husband should teach him


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A training friend has the leg lifting behavior trained on cue. That way she can cue her dog to lift his leg on the unsuspecting. He doesn't pee when he does this though. I am not sure that they would do the trained behavior and void at the same time! 

I have had males with "pee pee leg" from not lifting. It is a bit smelly. My friend had her husband pee on a tree, and then her pup would do it when house training. Not sure about the leg lift learning there either!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wonder if it would help if you went on more walks with mature males (friendly ones) that lift their legs. Their peeing high maybe would have him wanting to do the same?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wonder if it would help if you went on more walks with mature males (friendly ones) that lift their legs. Their peeing high maybe would have him wanting to do the same?


Unfortunately Niko has disliked (fearful) other dogs ever since he was in puppy social hour. And puppy kindergarten, and puppy obedience, and doggy day care... We really did try hard to socialize him (we don't have friends in the area with dogs so it had to be in a class) but he never wanted anything to do with any other dogs except his big "sister" Rosa. What you suggest would probably work for a well-adjusted dog.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He'll eventually lift his leg my lab was a late leg lifter himself, but when it finally kicked in he liked the idea so much he even lifts his leg to poop on trees- you have so much to look forward to


----------

